# Ecolawn Compost Spreader



## jasonmar (Apr 9, 2020)

There's a used Ecolawn spreader for sale locally that I'm looking at acquiring for a particular job and then probably reselling. Just wanted to see if there's any interest on the forum here as it may affect whether I decide to pick it up or not. I believe it is the ECO 150 model which is around $6k new after taxes and shipping. I'm in the front range of Colorado. Would anyone have an interest in this?


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

jasonmar said:


> There's a used Ecolawn spreader for sale locally that I'm looking at acquiring for a particular job and then probably reselling. Just wanted to see if there's any interest on the forum here as it may affect whether I decide to pick it up or not. I believe it is the ECO 150 model which is around $6k new after taxes and shipping. I'm in the front range of Colorado. Would anyone have an interest in this?


That's pretty pricy for used unit. Their selling for about 4-6K here used but that for an EcoLawn 250 which is bigger. I bought my ECO 250 for $7,200 brand new.


----------



## jasonmar (Apr 9, 2020)

Yeah the $6k isn't the used priced, it's the price when new. He's selling it for a fraction of that.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Why not keep and rent out to local lawn heads?


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

A buddy of mine and I In the Dallas Fort Worth Area of Texas might be interested in buying it off you depending on what you are picking it up for. You are welcome to send me a private message and once I know the price range I can reach out to hime to gauge interest. He and I both have a fair amount of leveling in our futures.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

Tx_LawnNerd said:


> A buddy of mine and I In the Dallas Fort Worth Area of Texas might be interested in buying it off you depending on what you are picking it up for. You are welcome to send me a private message and once I know the price range I can reach out to hime to gauge interest. He and I both have a fair amount of leveling in our futures.


Up in OKC and would possibly be interested in splitting the deal with you or paying to rent from you if this comes to pass. I haven't been able to source anything in the vicinity.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

DocTodd said:


> Tx_LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> > A buddy of mine and I In the Dallas Fort Worth Area of Texas might be interested in buying it off you depending on what you are picking it up for. You are welcome to send me a private message and once I know the price range I can reach out to hime to gauge interest. He and I both have a fair amount of leveling in our futures.
> ...


We ended up passing because we found a local rental shop was stocking them. That and not having any good storage options pushed us to using the rental instead of buying. I will say the price seems reasonable based on the PM I had with the original poster.


----------



## AMG (10 mo ago)

Tx_LawnNerd said:


> DocTodd said:
> 
> 
> > Tx_LawnNerd said:
> ...


How much was it to rent?


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

@AMG In our market sunbelt is about to carry this unit. The rep said it is about 120 a day for the Eco-250. Since the friend and I would be assisting each other with leveling we would be sharing the rental and knocking both yards out in one day. Meaning once or twice a year we would have about a $60 charge and no storage to consider. For us in this transaction, the $ isn't as much the consideration as the unit taking up the space in our garages/yards.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

This might interest some of yall.

https://earthandturf.com/


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

Bombers said:


> This might interest some of yall.
> 
> https://earthandturf.com/


FYI I got a quote on a couple models(very quick response) if anyone's interested: 
Model 65PT 8.9 Cu. Ft capacity $2,499 plus shipping(light material side attachment is $249)
Model 220 15 Cu. Ft capacity $4625 plus shipping(Loading chutes $189, light material side attachament $642)


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

tnbison said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > This might interest some of yall.
> ...


That's kinda absurd price wise for the quality. Looks like it's straight from China. At half the price, I'd say it were worth the money. Still wouldn't mind borrowing one tho, lol.


----------



## ILoveGrits (Sep 22, 2019)

Tx_LawnNerd said:


> @AMG In our market sunbelt is about to carry this unit. The rep said it is about 120 a day for the Eco-250. Since the friend and I would be assisting each other with leveling we would be sharing the rental and knocking both yards out in one day. Meaning once or twice a year we would have about a $60 charge and no storage to consider. For us in this transaction, the $ isn't as much the consideration as the unit taking up the space in our garages/yards.



Doesn't look like sunbelt is carrying a spreader in DFW yet. Have you heard anything differently?


----------

